# 07 Fuji Team Pro



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Looking for any info on this bike from people who own fuji bikes. Have a friend thats very interested in buying one soon.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Also, if you were gonna buy a bike which of the 3 would you get.
1. 07 Fuji Team Pro
2. 06 Kestrel Evoke
3. 07 Mongoose


----------



## 52-16SS (Dec 16, 2002)

No experience with the Team Pro but I have a Track Pro and I wouldn't hesitate to buy another Fuji again - good value for the money.

Kestrel, IMO, have gone from über bike (300ems) to sourcing the production from somewhere else, which in recent history have yielded some quality issues.

I don't have any experience with Mongoose and I don't plan to either.


----------



## ifouiripilay (Apr 9, 2007)

*fuji*

my experience w/ fuji has been good. i have a 05 fuji team pro and i'm very pleased w/ it. i think fuji i very underated as a solid bike company. i think their bikes are well made and often come w/ better components to bike in the same price range. i've always wondered why no one rides them as a team bike, but now toyota united is using their sl1 frame. if you watched the tour de california, on the last day, in the last stage, it was a toyota united rider on a fuji. i'd take another fuji.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*Test rode the Fuji....*

I test rode the Fuji Pro and I really liked the way it rode. It damped very well but had a good feel too. Seems like Fuji got the ride tuning right. The downside was under my weight and frame size ( 185lbs. 58cm ) it did flex at the BB. It was not a whippy noodle, but just not super stiff. I just sold my Scott CR1 . The Scott did everything great except damp bumps really well. I needed more. The Fuji has them beat in that department but the Scott is lighter and stiffer. So , I am looking for a new training bike also.

Matt P.


----------



## ZX-Tex (Apr 9, 2007)

FWIW I just bought a 2006 Fuji Team Pro Euro and am very happy with it.


----------



## climbandcycle (Nov 4, 2004)

Fuji's are relatively nice bikes, with above average component specs, but their warranty service is absolutely the worst I have ever dealt with. It's really a shame because they seem to finally be getting their line-up in order. I would never buy a Fuji again, even if I got the same sponsorship deal. If anyone wants details I'd be happy to explain the story in a PM.


----------

